# when to feed different foods



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys got my baby tegu in today thanks to Johnny. He/she is 3 weeks old and I was wondering when I should start to to feed different food. the lil gu ( its name until I figure it out as female or male) is currently chowing down on gutload dusted crickets and eating very good. just wanted to know how long to do this before seeking other food to give to lil gu


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been feeding my hatchlings blue tegu and Columbian tegu different foods everyday. Rotate everyday between chicken gizzards, dubia roaches, mealworms, ground beef, and ground turkey.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 29, 2013)

_Congrats on the new Gu, there's no reason to wait you can start offering a variety of foods right away. _


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was feeding it crickets and I only had 2 left today so I went and offered it salmon but turned its head then I offered an egg wouldn't take it in its feeding bin but I then put some in its enclosure and ate it .


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 29, 2013)

Also what kind of turkey would you recommend? Deli cut or ground turkey?


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Aug 29, 2013)

Lean ground turkey. Mix with calcium.


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, I've had my B&W for 2 weeks now and he's been eating mostly dusted crickets, mealworms, wax worms. The crickets he eats in a separate container, the mealworms and wax worms, I put them in the food dish which will have the ground turkey, beef liver, cod liver oil mix and the movement of the worms will get him to ingest some of the meat mix so he can eat some, but that's the only way he will eat that. I also use the canned tegu food and he seems to like it a little better than the meat mix. They get big fast because he's already grown a good inch in 2 weeks and the green on his head is fading more every day. I also handle him once every day and he's getting tamer and tamer as I pick him up. I'm new to this site and this is my first tegu. I've been wanting an Argentine B&W since the late 90's and I finally got one. It's always nice to know that others are going through similar experiences and people can learn from other owners' experiences. Good luck


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 31, 2013)

This morning I fed him the meat mix with tongs and he actually liked it. I'm gonna go to the garage and get him a shallower food dish and see if that'll help.


----------



## Oinari (Sep 5, 2013)

Had mine for a one to one and half months, been feeding giant and super mealworms, waxworms (though not often cause I can't keep the fridge warm enough for them), lean ground turkey, chicken liver/gizzards, beef liver, scrambled eggs, sliced up grapes. I generally give him 2 types of food per meal, one of them dusted, and every few days or so a little cod liver oil that I drain from a pill. He's on his 3rd shed now since I've had him and growing pretty fast! It's nice being able to portion out food for him, while feeding myself.  

I tried buying a few guppies and putting them in his water dish. He tried going after them a few times but stopped bothering with them after that, only returning to drink when I was around to notice.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that a lot of foods that young captive tegus eat are low in calcium and/or high in phosphorous. Gut load live insects with high calcium veggies like collards and coat them well with calcium. Also add calcium to any food without bones. If you use cod liver oil, do not use calcium that contains Vit D.


----------

